# Colors in Plastisol Transfers



## crazyraymond (Jun 30, 2009)

I run a small t-shirt website - normally, I don't do much in the way of custom orders outside of the type of shirts that I already produce, but I was approached by a friend yesterday who needs something that's a bit out of my league, but I said I would help.

I use vinyl for all of my shirts, but this design looks like vinyl isn't going to work. I know a little bit about plastisol transfers, but not enough to know for 100% if they'll work either.

The design is [media]http://www.one-word-tees.com/images/deb-shirts.jpg[/media] - I believe she's looking to have this at about 11in wide. 

Is this something that could be done with plastisol transfers? If not, can anyone recommend a better method? I had been thinking of regular inkjet transfers, but I think that would limit me to only printing on white shirts, since the image includes some white. I believe they're looking for about 25 of them - but if this goes well, there's another 20 of a different design (that they want on blue shirts, so I think that rules out the inkjet transfers) that would be coming down the line a bit later. 

Since it's for a friend of mine, and it's someone running for office, I'm either going to eat the cost and donate the shirts, or give them to her at cost, so price is a factor, since it's coming out of my pocket one way or another. 

Anyway, as I'm sure is obvious, I'm in a bit over my head. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

crazyraymond said:


> I run a small t-shirt website - normally, I don't do much in the way of custom orders outside of the type of shirts that I already produce, but I was approached by a friend yesterday who needs something that's a bit out of my league, but I said I would help.
> 
> I use vinyl for all of my shirts, but this design looks like vinyl isn't going to work. I know a little bit about plastisol transfers, but not enough to know for 100% if they'll work either.
> 
> ...


That looks like a pretty basic 4 color design (if on white)... I would think you could easily have transfers made or outsource to someone to direct screen print.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

crazyraymond said:


> I run a small t-shirt website - normally, I don't do much in the way of custom orders outside of the type of shirts that I already produce, but I was approached by a friend yesterday who needs something that's a bit out of my league, but I said I would help.
> 
> I use vinyl for all of my shirts, but this design looks like vinyl isn't going to work. I know a little bit about plastisol transfers, but not enough to know for 100% if they'll work either.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if transfers would be appropriate for this design. You have 3 main colors, but there are some lighter shades with the wavy stripes and stars. You could check with www.transferexpress.com, their transfers are excellent. 

At that kind of quantity, DTG printing would be perfect, but it may not fit into your budget..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are only a few companies that do halftones. Howard Sportswear does for sure.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

check with t-graphics. I buy from them
screen printing or DTG printing
check there prices out. They will dropship to your customer also
[email protected]


----------



## crazyraymond (Jun 30, 2009)

chobay said:


> I'm not sure if transfers would be appropriate for this design. You have 3 main colors, but there are some lighter shades with the wavy stripes and stars. You could check with www.transferexpress.com, their transfers are excellent.
> 
> At that kind of quantity, DTG printing would be perfect, but it may not fit into your budget..


Yeah, I thought that the halftones would be an issue. I wasn't really familiar with how screenprinting/plastisols would handle that. I did a test one for her yesterday just using Jetpro Sofstrech, and she said it was "good enough", but I'd really rather deliver a product that is "great" instead of "good enough".

Thanks for the tip on DTG. I haven't used it in a while - it might be out of our budget, but it's definitely worth looking at.

Thanks everyone for all the tips!


----------

